# Yahoo! subscription MUSIC



## TRN (Jul 12, 2006)

I am a subscriber of Yahoo! music on the go for my portable device. I cannot listen to it from my TiVo. It would be great if subscribers could listen to the music they are already paying for.  

If it actually is available and I just haven't figured it out yet please share your secret with me!!!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The trouble is twofold. 

A: the TiVo hardware plays only MP3 format over HMO/HME. 

BRM licensors will not license a mechanism that would convert the content entrusted to their DRM to unencrypted MP3.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The trouble is twofold. 

A: the TiVo hardware plays only MP3 format over HMO/HME. 

B: DRM licensors will not license a mechanism that would convert the content entrusted to their DRM to unencrypted MP3.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

(You know you can edit your post classicsat. ;-) )

A is easily circumvented, there the plugin for TiVo Desktop Dan203 wrote that will playback most any music format on Windows - and on Mac LAME can do the same.

But first you need some way around B - the DRM. Same problem with ALL download services - iTunes, Napster 2.0, etc. I used to use JHYMN for iTunes, but it hasn't worked since 6.0 came out. (I know, I could've not upgraded, but it wasn't enough to stop me and I figure there will be another crack at some point.)


----------

